# When you realize your book isn't 100% ready for the market



## sunaynaprasad (Mar 2, 2015)

It has been a year and a half since I published my book. It was the fifth novel I've written, but the first one I put care into and studied the craft of writing with. Now that I noticed my writing skills and storytelling has improved a lot since then, I am starting to wish that I hadn't published my book the way it is. I have broken a few writing rules and I realize that a lot of the content could be better (like less over-explaining of certain things) as well as believable. As of now, I think only a little more than half the readers enjoyed the book. I did a lot of experimenting before publishing the book by making sure it was getting positive responses. But now I think it's only 80% done and if I had waited till now, no earlier, to publish it, maybe things would be better. It's too bad doing it over can lead to problems.


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 2, 2015)

Bah, I say. Nothing ventured, nothing gained and nothing learned. You're a better writer for the experience, so take that and write a better novel now.

I really don't think there's another way.


----------



## sunaynaprasad (Mar 3, 2015)

That is true. I'm writing another novel now.


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 3, 2015)

sunaynaprasad said:


> That is true. I'm writing another novel now.



Good deal! I'm happy to hear that. :chuncky:


----------



## Caragula (Mar 4, 2015)

"But now I think it's only 80% done and if I had waited till now, no earlier, to publish it, maybe things would be better."

And in six months time you'd look back and think, 'hmm, that's no good, I wish I could have...'

It never ends   Get it out there and move on, which you've done.  Of course you'll mourn for your old work's imperfections, but over time you'll mourn a little less deeply and often.


----------



## MHarding53 (Mar 13, 2015)

I have asked the same questions of writers as well. When do you know your book is finished and ready for the public. The best answer I have ever heard was from Patricia Robertson. She said a good writer does the best he or she can to make the book as good as possible, and when that is done an author abandons it to the public and moves on to the next passionate subject. No book is ever 100% ready. It is simply time to let it go. So pin a $20.00 dollar bill to its collar, run it out to the bus station and wish it the very best of luck.


----------



## Charlaux (Mar 13, 2015)

Beta readers can probably help. They'll spot potential with fresh eyes, and then you as the author can choose which elements are integral and which are accidental/changeable.


----------



## KellInkston (Mar 24, 2015)

I will excuse you writing mountains of useless pages, so long as by that experience you create a relic of a book- a true tome of magic!

Write on, we all improve. Do not be embarrassed by your developments, but proud!


----------



## R. Mountebank (Mar 28, 2015)

You should be proud of yourself for publishing a book in the first place. Not many people can get to that point, myself included.
At the very least you can learn from your own mistakes and become a better writer.

As a side note: Isn't Stephen King retcon-ing/reworking some of his earlier works because he's not satisfied with them?


----------



## Alecc0 (Apr 7, 2015)

Stephen King also re-wrote some small parts of the first Dark Tower book after the series had become more established. 
I agree that the more you write the better you'll get, so keep going. The polish stage takes SOOO long, get as many people to read it as you can before you get to the final stages, but it can be worth finishing something if you're really confident you're on to something good.


----------



## David Gordon Burke (Apr 26, 2015)

This is a very small doubt I've had as well.  According to the vast number of "How to" books I've read since I released my first novel, I made some typical errors.  I opened chapter one with all backstory and no action.  Argueably, I can say that's not a real issue since the prologue did have action and violence....but...
One thing I have realized is that the modern, bestseller model is not what I want to do.  Nothing wrong with studying the model and taking what I want, learning what I can from it but I think I'll always lean more toward a classic lit style.  So be it.

I just made the jump from ebook to print,  I could have made some major revisions.  I didn't.  (Changed hydro pole to telephone pole since hydro is a canuck term) I'd rather be compared to Jack London than to James Patterson. One reviewer stated that my story reminded him of Cormac McCarthy's "The Crossing"  Damn fine company.  Good enough for me even if my novel has sold less than 100 copies.

David Gordon Burke


----------

